
Show HN: I'm writing a book to teach intermediate web app programming - limedaring
Hey HN — I&#x27;ve done a couple Show HN&#x27;s for my first book, Hello Web App (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hellowebapp.com):<p>My first Kickstarter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7699291
Launch of Hello Web App: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9329942<p>Since launch, Hello Web App has had over 1,000 readers and currently has a 5-star rating on Amazon. Yay!<p>I&#x27;m now finishing up a follow-up book, which is fundraising&#x2F;taking pre-orders on Kickstarter now. Hello Web App: Intermediate Concepts covers topics such as:<p>* Adding payments (using Stripe)
* Adding an API
* Adding user-uploaded images, and using a library to resize&#x2F;edit those images automatically.
* Database design
* Intermediate form stuff
* And a bunch more.<p>If all goes to plan, will be released to Kickstarter backers in December. It&#x27;s a followup for anyone who read my original book, or anyone with a basic understanding of Django web development and wants to build out their app (like anyone who has gone through the official Django tutorial or the great DjangoGirls tutorial). If you&#x27;re interested in the new book or both the old and new book, there are Kickstarter rewards covering both. :)<p>Campaign link:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;1868398473&#x2F;hello-web-app-intermediate-concepts<p>(Oh and watch the video because I make this face and it&#x27;s slightly terrifying&#x2F;hilarious: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;WDiDwYq)<p>I LOVE talking process and answering any and all questions, so if anyone has questions about how I taught myself programming, launching my startup, how I self-published a book, etc., I&#x27;ll be here to chat! Thanks HN. :)
======
gus_massa
From the ShowHN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread.
> [...] For example, blog posts, email signups, and fundraisers can't be tried
> out, so they don't count as Show HNs._

Books are a difficult type, because it's not possible to "try" it online.
Someona asked about this, and dang answered:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8765822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8765822)

> _The "try out" rule is important, but adjusts to different kinds of project.
> Hardware, for example, can't be tried out as easily as software. For a book,
> I suppose a sample chapter or two would be a fair way of trying it out. _

~~~
limedaring
Oh, apologies - I got good feedback on the last Show HN and I wasn't aware of
these rules!

This chapter will appear in the new Hello Web App: Intermediate Concepts book:
[https://hellowebapp.com/news/tutorial-setting-up-a-
contact-f...](https://hellowebapp.com/news/tutorial-setting-up-a-contact-form-
with-django)

I also have a sample of the first book here:
[http://hellowebapp.com/sample](http://hellowebapp.com/sample)

Sorry I missed those guidelines! Hopefully the above helps out.

